# Storing green beans



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I received a kg of green Yirgacheffe beans yesterday, from Bella Barista. I look forward to roasting them, but I don't know how long it will be until I get around to it. There are others waiting for my attention. The Bella Barista beans come in a heavy black plastic bag, which looks airtight. Is it alright to store them in the original bag?

I ask because I recently read on Sweet Maria's site, that green beans need to "breathe" and for this reason they recommend keeping them in cotton bags.

What do others do?

Matt


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Cotton pillowcases are perfect.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

I broke mine down last year into 1 lb bags, vacuum sealed. Ten bags into larger mylar ziplock bag. Five of those into double trash bags. Put one lot on top of the other.

I am half way finished with the last bag. Time to buy more soon_

Have not any issues one way or other.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Daterra in Brasil offer a pentapack version of various beans which is a vaccuum packed mylar / foil type bag and this extends the shelf life to 2 years ( or more) which may offer an alternative view.

Depends on how long it's going to take you to get to them and then over what period of time you are going to roast them. Also depends on where you are going to put any pillow cased bagged beans; as well as allowing air out, any contaminants in the environment can also get in, thus not possibly as clear cut a solution.

If you ripping through them fairly quickly then above may be moot and ideal would be to buy what you need for a reasonable period of storage, having said that just opened the other pentapack from last year and fine.

Hope of help

John


----------

